
Show HN: OhMyBet – AI predictions of professional tennis - samfromshire
https://ohmybet.com
======
samfromshire
OhMyBet! is an information service with AI-driven predictions of the outcomes
of professional tennis matches given by machine learning algorithms not human
experts. The core of the system is a self-improving predictive model which has
been trained on more than 850,000 past tennis matches and is able to predict
the winner in an upcoming match with 85% accuracy. What’s more, it ensures
maximum profitability of its predictions sorting out the tips with low odds.
On a distance, this approach results in 12% ROI. OhMyBet! does all the
analysis for users offering a mathematically-driven yet easy way to earn on
tennis betting.

------
cmbaget
So why sell this service? why not just getting money on a 5 to 6% interest
rate and bet it all and get the difference between the 12% and the interest
rate.

I'm very skeptical of these kinds of services

~~~
samfromshire
The service is built mainly to evaluate the predictive model on the longer
distance. If the ROI and accuracy do turn out to follow the 2015 performance,
perhaps the experiment should be ended and used by the developers only.
Another problem is that the bookies limit max stake amount in tennis to about
$1000 per bet, so it's not a way to earn a fortune unless you use betting
exchange. So now it's a kind of sharing another AI lifehack with the
comminity.

